# OPENING DAY 2022



## joekacz

Good luck and stay safe and enjoy the day…looking forward to seeing pics and reading the posts…at least it’s not snowing or freezing cold…Yelp,Yelp,Yelp…Gobble,Gobble,Gobble…


----------



## Uglystix

I’ve been hunting for 35 years and only half hunted turkey twice before, 15 years ago. I decided to go full blown turkey hunter this year. Got to a spot that I scouted on public land before daylight and was shocked that I was the first in the lot. Set up a few decoys and sat back with my slate waiting for the sun to rise. I heard a really distant Gobble around 6:30, a distant shot in a different direction around 7:00 and then another gobble around 7:30. What a beautiful morning! I was happy just to hear a few and plan to get back out next week.


----------



## Drakesdown

Took out a coworker who never has hunted turkey before to a new property I've never hunted! We entered just inside the woods and sat waiting for a gooble! Wasn't long they were to our left! We set up and called I got 2 Tom's to get to 60yards with a hen and four Jake's to 30 yards! His only good shot on the Jake's he would have killed 3 of them! We let the all walk off and we'll be back at it in the morning! They all gobbled they're heads off an put on a half hour show for him! I think he's already hooked without even pulling the trigger! Good luck to all!


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

In the woods at 630 hearing birds all around me. Called a jake in around 715. Moved about 20 yards and made a few more calls. Was watching some doe and 2 toms popped up right behind the doe. Had to give the deer a minute to move outta the way and popped this one at 10 yards. Tagged out at 810


----------



## Drakesdown

Congratulations!


----------



## joekacz

Phish_4_Bass said:


> In the woods at 630 hearing birds all around me. Called a jake in around 715. Moved about 20 yards and made a few more calls. Was watching some doe and 2 toms popped up right behind the doe. Had to give the deer a minute to move outta the way and popped this one at 10 yards. Tagged out at 810
> 
> View attachment 487194


Congrats!…Looks like a can of red paint splattered on his head…at 10yds WOW!


----------



## chadwimc

Not a peep yet. Hunting a creek bottom travel corridor in southern ohio.


----------



## chadwimc

chadwimc said:


> Not a peep yet. Hunting a creek bottom travel corridor in southern ohio.
> View attachment 487183


Tried to send the above from the blind. I guess limited reception was at play. Heard one lonesome hen putt putt by early on. Nothing the rest of the morning. No gobbles. No shots heard.


----------



## fireline

Hunted Tuscarawas county this morning, heard 7-8 different people shoot, most shooting I every heard, heard a few birds but nothing would come in, back in the woods at 5.45 tomorrow morning


----------



## PG2

Talking back and forth with a single hen and then heard 3 different gobbles from different directions. That hen never left me and wouldn’t you know it there were 5 jakes together gobbling and they covered some ground! Had them walk right past me at 5 yards… back at it in the morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southernsaug

heard plenty of gobbling but they wouldn't work, probably henned up


----------



## DHower08

Few gobbles this morning. Had hen mess around the decoys and all over the field for a solid hour. Made a move worked a big tom to 40 yards wide open would not close the final 5 yards to come onto my side of the property line. Try to kill him in the morning


----------



## Upland

I heard a turkey this morning and it sounded Miffed So I decided to have a closer look so I peeked around the line at McDonalds and here it wasn't a turkey at all but a ass complaining about his coffee not filled to the rim ah the things you see in the wild


----------



## Southernsaug

Today is the Lord's day, the turkeys get a pass, I'm going to church


----------



## miked913

Started out in WV, my wife and I doubled up there, she has been trying to kill 1 with her crossbow for a couple years now and it finally happened. We had a group of 3 jakes, 4 hens and a longbeard come in. I was trying to get her to shoot the longbeard but the 3 jakes were coming fast for the decoys and she said the 1st shot at a legal bird she was shooting. So there I sat with her pink trimmed out youth 20 ga in the back up position. She made a perfect 12 yard shot through both thighs, once I saw the birds reaction I turned my attention back to Mr. Tom who was standing tall at 30 yards and I put it to him. I quickly got out of the blind to chase down her bird that was flopping and rolling down the hill. Once I reached her bird and hoisted him up for her to see, she says hey there a another bird flopping over there! She had thought I shot her bird after she shot him to make sure he was going to die and had no idea I had shot the longbeard. I never even realized he had 2-9" beards until later when I went to clean them, the beards were all entwined together but definitely 2 when I separated them. Now our time back here in Ohio has been a little tougher, gobbling on the roost then silence followed by a lot of walking and sweating! Not sure why we have to go from snow to 85 degrees all at once! Good luck all we are out right now hoping the hens break away here shortly !























reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## Misdirection

miked913 said:


> Started out in WV, my wife and I doubled up there, she has been trying to kill 1 with her crossbow for a couple years now and it finally happened. We had a group of 3 jakes, 4 hens and a longbeard come in. I was trying to get her to shoot the longbeard but the 3 jakes were coming fast for the decoys and she said the 1st shot at a legal bird she was shooting. So there I sat with her pink trimmed out youth 20 ga in the back up position. She made a perfect 12 yard shot through both thighs, once I saw the birds reaction I turned my attention back to Mr. Tom who was standing tall at 30 yards and I put it to him. I quickly got out of the blind to chase down her bird that was flopping and rolling down the hill. Once I reached her bird and hoisted him up for her to see, she says hey there a another bird flopping over there! She had thought I shot her bird after she shot him to make sure he was going to die and had no idea I had shot the longbeard. I never even realized he had 2-9" beards until later when I went to clean them, the beards were all entwined together but definitely 2 when I separated them. Now our time back here in Ohio has been a little tougher, gobbling on the roost then silence followed by a lot of walking and sweating! Not sure why we have to go from snow to 85 degrees all at once! Good luck all we are out right now hoping the hens break away here shortly !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reelylivinsportfishing.com


No pic with you, your bird, and the pink trimmed youth 20 gauge?

Nice birds by the way! 

I took my boy out for the youth PA season and we saw everything but turkeys.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

Way to go Mike! Congratulations to both of you. Yep, it’s nasty warm for turkey season. I’m not even going out until mid week.


----------



## fireline

Had 1 bird gobble 4-5 times at daybreak and silence from them on, had 4 jakes come in silent and hang around for a hour


----------



## 9Left

Almost closed the deal this morning… Had the bird replying… Watched it pitch down… Come towards me, then get hung up across the creek bed at about 80 yards… Go figure. I was Hunting Near sinking Springs Ohio this morning

.... For what it's worth to anyone… The Crappies are getting hammered at fisherman's wharf boat ramp at Rocky Fork... Jig n bobber… Bobby Garland Baits… set 1 foot deep


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Took my 10yr old grandson out and we doubled up on 2 Toms, his 10-1/2in mine 7, now it dont get better than that for his 1st time out, he was so damn excited, he wet his pants..pretty special day!


----------



## bobk

Deadeyedeek said:


> Took my 10yr old grandson out and we doubled up on 2 Toms, his 10-1/2in mine 7, now it dont get better than that for his 1st time out, he was so damn excited, he wet his pants..pretty special day!


That’s awesome!


----------



## TM-1

My son got his first turkey this morning. 10 inch beard and an inch spurs. Carroll county.


----------



## DHower08

Called in another big one inside 30 yards, so damn thick couldn't see him. Had about a 20 yard area that was semi open and of course he stayed just on my right side


----------



## musky 1

Went to brush creek wla today never heard a gobble not even in the distance but i was comfortable tried out my new seat cushion the hunt comfort tail mate i never thought i'd spend 70$ on a cushion but it works sat on a tree root and never felt it.


----------



## PG2

Different place different day but the same results. I called in a hen by herself, she was looking hard for me and talking to me constantly. This went on for 20 minutes or so before she walked out to the field and walked away in the middle. About that time I hear gobbles from the woods down the field where she’s headed. I started to call and they hammered back. They came straight in and I could tell before I could see them they were jakes again!! They came and gobbled in my face for almost 15 minutes looking for me. I will never complain about a show like that….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southernsaug

Finally found a dumb one and got him killed before the rain. Two year















old 21 lb 6 oz, 1" spurs and 8" beard


----------



## bobk

Congratulations SS.


----------



## Kenlow1

Dumb ones eat good too! Congrats. It’s been tough so far, definitely not as many birds in our area we hunt.


----------



## DHower08

Had two big toms hang up with hens about 150 yards away. Wouldn't break off no matter what. Back at it in the morning


----------



## DHower08

Got em. Birds going crazy everywhere this morning. These two birds gobbled non stop from 545 till 7 when we killed them. Worked them right to the top of a steep spine on top of a ridge. Had another monster sounding bird working in from our right side as well. Probably heard 10 different birds this morning. 9 1/4" beard 15/16 spurs


----------



## Drakesdown

Congrats! Cuz and I cut 5 Tom's from the ladies in the storm this morning! Only 3 made it out alive! I love field hunting in the rain! Sorry for poor pic but wet birds are not as pretty as dry! However they taste the same! Good luck to all now after crappies!


----------



## DHower08

My buddy and his dad also doubled today


----------



## bobk

DHower08 said:


> Got em. Birds going crazy everywhere this morning. These two birds gobbled non stop from 545 till 7 when we killed them. Worked them right to the top of a steep spine on top of a ridge. Had another monster sounding bird working in from our right side as well. Probably heard 10 different birds this morning. 9 1/4" beard 15/16 spurs


Nice morning you guys had. Congrats


----------



## Kenlow1

I am sure there was a lot of gobblers gobbling on there own with all the lightning and thunder we had. Best natural way for them to”shock gobble” is lots of thunder &/ lightning!


----------



## jaybird71

Southernsaug said:


> Finally found a dumb one and got him killed before the rain. Two year
> View attachment 487533
> View attachment 487534
> 
> old 21 lb 6 oz, 1" spurs and 8" beard


congrats on a beautiful bird


----------



## jaybird71

DHower08 said:


> Got em. Birds going crazy everywhere this morning. These two birds gobbled non stop from 545 till 7 when we killed them. Worked them right to the top of a steep spine on top of a ridge. Had another monster sounding bird working in from our right side as well. Probably heard 10 different birds this morning. 9 1/4" beard 15/16 spurs


congrats way to get it done. Beautiful birds


----------



## Drakesdown

Kenlow1 as you said with the lightning and thumber they were gobbling as fair as you could hear! Also we had one hell of a light show right before we shot them!


----------

